# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Богатыри. (игровой блок)

## Уралочка

*«Не перевелись еще богатыри на земле русской!!!»*

*игровой блок* *«БОГАТЫРИ».*

Испытанный временем, народом…..Проходит ВСЕГДА НА УРА - в разное время года, в любую погоду, для  любой компании. Актуален на  свадьбах, юбилеях, корпоративах.  Рассчитан на возрастную категорию от 15 - 65 лет...Позитив и хорошее настроение вашим гостям - обеспечены!

* В комплект входит музыкальное сопровождение,ВИДЕО, описание блока.* 

*Стоимость комплекта 1 300 рублей.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Леночка !!!!! огромное  спасибо за "Богатырей"... они у меня на все случаи жизни ...  проходит всегда здорово !!!   Успехов тебе !!!!

----------


## Львовна

Леночкины Богатыри - это просто клад!!! В любой компании, с гостями любого возраста проходят замечательно!!! Леночка, низкий поклон до земли!!!

----------


## Dimona

Богатыри это и вправду очень даже, НО СЕМЕЙНЫЕ ХОЧУХИ, это воооооще бомба.., я еще не опробовала " Грязные танцы, но это будут очень скоро. А еще СИГНАЛИЗАЦИЯ, анимашечка, мы ставили и юбиляра, начальника золотого. ТАНЦУЮ все, от мала до велика.

----------


## Megatoi

Ленусяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя!!!Богатыри в новой обработке засверкали новыми гранями..и шлемы отпад..и змеи горынычи полетелииииииииии!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленусяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя!!!Богатыри в новой обработке засверкали новыми гранями..и шлемы отпад..и змеи горынычи полетелииииииииии!!!!!


Наташ, я очень рада, что тебе они подошли.. Я все блоки стараюсь делать универсальными, они подходят под любое мероприятие... Сейчас уже готовы (скоро будут выставлены в саквояже) блоки на 8 МАРТА и КОРПОРАТИВНЫЙ БЛОК... А также... Блок для ЖЕНСКОЙ КОМПАНИИ.
Тоже буду очень рада, если кому то они подойдут. :Blush2:

----------


## Гудимка

> «Не перевелись еще богатыри на земле русской!!!»
> 
> игровой блок «БОГАТЫРИ».


Вчера вела свадьбу: очень мого парней, ну очень много!!!!!!! Все активные, позитивные, вот и провела Богатрыей!!!!! В восторге остались все!!!!!!! Прикольно, интересно, реквизита не нужно!!!!!!!!! Лена, спасибо!!!!!! У меня были молодые парни, но и папа жениха принимал участие!!!!!!! Действительно участие могут принимать мужчины любого возраста!!!!!!!!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

По два  раза   провела    Лена, твоих   Богатырей и Как мы   собирались-оба   раза-успешно!   Единственное,  что мне   захотелось    обрезать "Как мы   собирались", чтобы   пару раз   друг напротив   друга, потом    небольшой   кусочек, чтобы   перестроиться  на  "Зрителя" и вновь  как   вначале...Так как, пока длинный   кусочек   музыки  звучит, немного терЯется   внимание...

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Лена, Вчера нежданно-негаданно нагрянул юбилей (хозяйка кафе попросила 2 часа провести) - я прямо с корабля (то бишь с работы) на бал (заехала домой переодеться, взять микрофон и ноут). Уже второй раз попадаю вот так - ничего о юбиляре не знаю, все по ходу. Компания попалась супер-сидячая, я впервые проводила твоих Богатырей - все боялась, а вдруг не получится!

Леночка, это было НЕЧТО!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо!!! Огромное спасибо!!! Преогромное спасибо!!!

----------


## цета

*"Богатыри"* Лена, спасибо огромное за них! Была свадьба ... о-очень тяжелая ... сидели и вставать не хотели, в 23 часа из всех гостей осталось ... 10 человек(5 пар), включая молодых. А нам-то как раз они все и нужны!!! И вот я решила провести "Богатырей". Они та-ак танцевали, что мой оператор забыл про камеру и ... момент остался только в памяти ... *Как же здорово получилось!* Я немного изменила концовку- последнюю песню поставила зажигательную цыганскую с выходом и быстренько натянула на участницу юбку цыганскую. Они ка-ак начали отжигать! Раз пошла "такая пьянка"- быстренько принесла ещё юбок, поясов, бубны- "мухой" на всех это поодевала- остановить не могли! *Спасибо, Лена, ещё раз!* Ну уж видео со следующего праздника!

----------


## Уралочка

> *"Богатыри"* Лена, спасибо огромное за них!


Светлана, очень рада, что "Богатыри" понравились. Универсальный блок!!! Я их использую не только на свадьбах и юбилеях, но и на выпускных....  
Удачи в работе. С уважением, Елена Уралочка. :Tender:

----------


## Татка Натка

*Уралочка*, Леночка, девочка моя уже любимая!!!! Кричу, воплю тебе СПАСИБО!!!!!!! За Богатырей!!! Зашло ЧУДЕСНО! Родители, которые изначально вообще отказывались что-либо делать ТАКОЕ выделывали....  Но, с твоего позволения чуть на финальные танцы  музыку поменяю...  Но это я уже придираюсь, собача такая... Ленка, ты - СУПЕР!!!

----------


## Марина83

А какое количество людей задействовано в  конкурсе Богатыри? Только мужчины участвуют? Сколько?

А нужен ли какой нибудь реквизит для  конкурса Богатыри?

----------


## Уралочка

> А нужен ли какой нибудь реквизит для  конкурса Богатыри?


Реквизит не нужен. Это точно. :Yes4: 





> А какое количество людей задействовано в  конкурсе Богатыри? Только мужчины участвуют? Сколько?


 5 мужчин, 5 женщин. :Grin:

----------


## Шампанская

Леночка, очень приятно познакомиться :-) Я бы хотела пиобрести "Богатырей" с Вашего разрешения. Только вопрос- а на карту сбербанка можно перечислить?

----------


## Motilek

Богатыри в сборе!!!! осталось опробовать :Ok: Леночка, как получится,опишусь!!!

----------


## YLKE

Лена ты не представляешь на сколько затянулся это блок. У меня всего было 5 мужчин, папа невесты ни в какую не хотел участвовать. Поэтому ему достался 5-й образ. После вопли гостей мы ели усадили его обратно за стол. И отдельно про участника № 4 мастер класс прыжков пришлось насильно остановить, чтобы продолжить. Или пообещала я привяжу к ногам гири. Гости настолько вошли в образ, что жених ушел в другой зал, у него случился припадок смеха. Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо.

----------


## Tajussa

И еще раз спасибо за "Богатырей". Фишка стреляет на 254 % в любой возрастной категории. проводила и среди продвинутой молодежи, и среди людей с ограниченными возможностями. Несколько раз гости, гулявшие на  праздниках, и пришедшие в роли заказчика просили повторить этот момент. Последний танец делаю 2 раза - первый раз гости пытаются двигаться сами, секунд через 30 я прерываю музыку, встраиваю их так, как надо, показываю правильные движения и танцуем еще раз, уже как положено.  Так что Ленусь, дерзай, выдавай нам по "Богатырю" почаще.)))))))

Удачи!

----------


## Светлая Лань

Леночка! Провела "Богатырей" на выпускном! Что творилось в зале!!!!! Низкий тебе поклон за эту работу! Я в полном восторге! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Решила написать здесь, так как часто задают одни и те же вопросы.
*Блок "Богатыри"*  - если блок так назван, не говорит о том, что придётся сражаться, махать  оружием.... РЕКВИЗИТА НЕ ТРЕБУЕТСЯ! (хотя, если у ВАС будет желание - пожалуйста)
Он на стОлько универсален, что его можно под делать и под сказку, и под выбор мужчины года (на корпоративе), да хоть под что. :Yes4: 
И уже не раз писалось, что даже на выпускных вечерах "Богатыри" имеют успех. С уважением,Ваша Елена :Tender:

----------


## Motilek

Леночка, отписываюсь о Богатырях...Извиняюсь,что долго не появлялась. :Blush2: Работа - одним словом! Опробовала Богатырей на юбилее, далее на выпускном, а потом снова на юбилее. Каждый раз проходит отлично)))) единственное но.... так как я сама натура молодая, захотелось в последнем блоке заменить одну мелодию. Надеюсь это не вызовет нареканий??? :Smile3:

----------


## Kescha

Леночка,прими и мои  спасибки  за "Богатырей".
провела 30 июня,у нас жара стояла. 100% успех.но
я хочу рассказать не о успехе ,а о том ,как мужчины вживаются
в образ,как буд-то он  для них специалъно создан.раскрываются даже
те ,мужчины ,про которых иногда думаешь -"тихоня,тише воды..."
одним словом ...успех этого номера был гарантирован ещё тогда ,когда
ты первый раз выставила в темке(у кого?о,блин ,забыла).спасибо тебе большое
за такой прекрасный конкурс.
правда я ,из-за жары ,сократила.не провела 2 тур-на реакцию.
но конкурс от этого не пострадал.

----------


## Motilek

Лично мне из всего блока "реакция" импонирует больше всего))) :Ok: Можно использовать и как отдельную разминку перед любым мужским конкурсом!

----------


## Lara14

Благодарю за Богатырей!
Мужиков в моём окружении поприбавилось!!!
В этот раз свадьба была хоть и маленькая, но богатырей сыскалось шестеро, поэтому на ходу пришлось искать музыку для шестого, что не сложно, т.к.поняв суть этого блока, можно затем подобрать хоть 20. :Ok:

----------


## Светлая Лань

Лена! Прошедшие торжества были украшены твоей работой "Богатыри"! Не удержалась, чтобы еще раз тебя поблагодарить! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Шампанская

Леночка, спасибо огромное за богатырей. Первый раз попробовала на выпускном-прошло великолепно! Выпускники отжигали таааак, что я сама не ожидала такого эффекта. Единственное, именно для них я изменила музыку на современные песни. Вот и на свадьбах попробовала провести - очень хорошо получается, главный плюс, что могут учауствовать разные по возрасту люди. Спасибо огромное. Не пожалела ни грамма за такое приобретение! Дай, Бог, Вам удачи и всегда отличного заработка!

----------


## Свестулька

> Опробовала Богатырей на юбилее, далее на выпускном, а потом снова на юбилее. Каждый раз проходит отлично)))) единственное но.... так как я сама натура молодая, захотелось в последнем блоке заменить одну мелодию. Надеюсь это не вызовет нареканий???


Вот и я также, проводила и на выпускных и на свадьбе и на юбилее. После выпускного даже в баню пригласили, чтобы там Богатырей провела. Мне муж дал бы по первое число за баню  :Punish2:  Леночка, не перестаю благодарить тебя!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## elena5555

Леночка! Отчитываюсь за "Богатырей", провела на свадьбе в хорошо выпитой компании, думаю- рискну что получится. Получилось, несмотря на пьяные головы участников, даже помоему благодаря этому блоку немного пришли в себя! Прошло все весело. Единственное что я к вашему блоку в завершение добавила небольшой блок от Окрыленной , "места для поцелуев", просто сказала что нужно дам за поддержку поблагодарить ( Компания ну очень "Весёлая") Прошло всё просто Класс!  буду и дальше его проводить на мероприятиях. СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## ЗАМИР

Лена! Большое человеческое спасибо за интересную веселую игру на настоящего мачо. Я ее так назввала. Проходит весело, азартно и как молодежь говорит ДРАЙВОВО. ты талантливая умница. Спасибо. Удачи и творческого вдохновения тебе для новых проектов.

----------


## Уралочка

Огромное спасибо за Ваши отзывы!!! Я очень рада, что мои блоки пользуются успехом :Tender: 
С уважением, Елена. :Tender:

----------


## цветок

Леночка,спасибо!!!Наконец-то и я провела "Богатырей" и очень себя ругала,что не провела раньше,успех 100% и даже выше.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Ленусенька!!!  Стоя кричу тебе СПАСИБО!!! Так долго не могла решиться провести Богатырей! Возила их с собой, но видно было не время!  А сегодня вела корпоратив вневедомственной охраны, и как то легко и сразу решила их провести!! И не прогадала! Я купила шляпы и Света  Поляннская прислала галстуки большие, они очень украсили блок. Все шло просто на Ура!  Первого мужчину мы выбрали самого интеллигентного в коллективе, второго самого шубутного, третьего  мужчину, который всегда одет с иголочки, потом-самаго веселого, и пятый-сексимвол коллектива!  С каким азартом проходили выборы!!!  Девушек тоже принарядила в буа и шляпки! Вообщем, картинка была красивая!Танцевали пары просто отпадно, зал ревел!  И вот здесь я концовку немного изменила, что бы вовлечь побольше народу, участники пошли выбирать себе другие пары!  Так на танцполе оказалось уже 20 человек!!!  И когда начался марафон, пары начали танцевать, но по моим условиям после смены мелодии надо было поменяться партнерами. Вообщем драйв был непередаваемый!!!
Леночка!!! Блок просто улетный!!! Целую и обнимаю тебя за него!!!

----------


## анечк@

Лен!!!!Огромное мое СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!Богатыри просто супер прошли!теперь хочу все!!!!Пасиб что ты есть!!!!!!!

----------


## Елена Огонёк

Вот, созрела для того чтобы прокричать, да именно прокричать,Леночка СПАСИБО.Провела этот конкурс в 4-х разных компаниях,30,50,55,60,за одну неделю, и на всех это слезы ржачки на моих глазах и скованные лица от смеха всех присутствующих!Больше ничего не скажу, только СПАСИБИЩЕ тебе милая Леночка!

----------


## дюймовка

завидую белой завистью на талант-спасибо за богатырей и (конечно не в тему) в восхищении от детских постановок-талантливый человек талантлив во всём!!!  "балдю" от вас!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Леночка! Ура! Провела богатырей! Это - просто класс! Восторг полный!!! (правда одну музыку заменила, у меня она более энергичная :Blush2: ) СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Огромное спасибо всем за отзывы. 
За богатырей я спокойна на 200%-выручают везде. :Aga:

----------


## Уралочка

Немного фотографий с богатырей. Мужчины ОЧЕНЬ стараются в конкурсе :Grin: 






Буду очень благодарна и Вашим фото с этого блока. Не стесняйтесь, выставляйте. С уважением, Елена.

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

Заинтригована!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????

----------


## Анастасия-фейерверк

Елена, наконец-то я все узнала. Интрига "Богатыри" постигнута- супер блок. Все очень классно. Мне только почему-то захотелось Д.Билана на Репера поменять или на Э.Пресли, и финальные танцы переделать для молодежной компании. А так все супер- главное ИДЕЯ!!!!!!!!!!




> Первого мужчину мы выбрали самого интеллигентного в коллективе, второго самого шубутного, третьего мужчину, который всегда одет с иголочки, потом-самаго веселого, и пятый-сексимвол коллектива!


Я тоже, к своей радости, приобрела "Богатырей". Елена, поделитесь пожалуйста, а вы выбор делали как манок, перед конкурсом, или после проходочки богатырей??

----------


## Уралочка

Игровому блоку "Богатыри" уже 2 года и я не устаю его проводить. 
По поводу заменить некоторую музыку - пожалуйста.
Анастасия,права- главное ИДЕЯ. 
А по поводу манка - так любые вопросы (кто отвечает из мужчин,тот и выходит)
даже есть попросить встать не курящих (или того, кто имеет машину и т.д)...это - тоже может служить манком. 
Да хоть что.... Или элементарно- вызвать настоящих мужчин и при этом пошутить (если есть такие в зале :Grin: ) 
Уж настоящими себя считают ВСЕ..... Удачи в проведении этого блока. С уважением, Елена.

----------


## BESElka

Леночка, вот и я спешу отчитаться по БОГАТЫРЯМ! 
Провела на корпоративе, где публика была три поколения!...)) 
Праздновали 60-летие ООТиЗа... 
ВСЕ СУПЕР! СУПЕР! СУПЕР! 
Читаю по поводу переделок...НИЧЕГо не переделывала! Добавила шляпы на последний блок
..Пятый богатырь у меня попался ну уж оЧЧень худенькиЙ паренек..))) И когда ему досталось выйти в своей роли к даме...Это было нечто!.. Сконфузился... Остальные наглядно ему показывали, что  и как нужно делать.... а он... 
КОРОЧЕ!..))) Дама сама сделала к нему шаг на встречу.. Вернее, уверенным шагом направилась к нему и за галстук притянула к себе..)) Ну и мои коменты добавили масла в огонь... Ржака стояла!.. это нечто!)))
Заключительный танец я немного окрасила реквизитом... Про последнюю пару говорила, напомнив недавний фильм с Чапаевым... так вручила им буденовку и косынку.. Всеобщим голосованием они заслужили бурные овации и суперприз для пары..(бутылочку коньяка и ананас)
СПАСИБО тебе за конкурс!

----------


## Уралочка

Ой как здорово! Спасибо на добром слове. :Tender: 
В ваши рассказы вчитываюсь и делаю для себя определённые выводы.... Что то начинаю менять иногда.
Пусть в жизни каждой женщины будут только настоящие мужчины, истинные богатыри :Aga:

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

*Уралочка*, Леночка, сейчас посмотрела видео Богатырей.Моему восторгу нет предела!!!!! В пятницу на юбилее мы их опробуем! Дай мне Бог таких гостей, как у тебя! Тогда это точно станет БОМБОЙ!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Анюта, я рада, что понравилось. Я тебя уверяю, что конкурс проходит хорошо на ЛЮБОЙ компании,даже если гости скромные - всё равно получится. 
Буду ждать Ваших отчётов :Grin: . С уважением, Елена.

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Ленусечка, большое спасибо за "Богатырей". Наконец-то я их провела!!! Публика, солидная и размеренная в начале вечера, такое вытворяла!!! У именинницы, обслуживающего персонала и моего музыканта слезы текли от смеха. Про себя вообще молчу, какие там комментарии, когда от смеха я не могла говорить!!! Лучшую пару не смогли выделить - победила дружба!!!

----------


## репка85

подскажите как долго идут деньги через карту сбербанк. если на днях отправить к субботе успею получить материал

----------


## Уралочка

> подскажите как долго идут деньги через карту сбербанк. если на днях отправить к субботе успею получить материал


Денежки могут дойти мгновенно....или в течении дня. Успеете :Yes4:

----------


## анечк@

Дорогая Леночка!Простой благодарности за этот подарок ничтожно мало!!!Я просто кричу от восторга каждый раз СПАСИБО!!!Богатыри всегда и везде со мной! Весь зал сразу активизируется и настроение витает в воздухе!!!!!!Если кто еще думает брать или не брать, то лучше один раз взять и влюбится навсегда.Тем более что по мне так этот блок должен стоить раза в 4 больше!!!!!

----------


## katyakotkot

Леночка, 1 мая впервые провела ваш игровой блок "Богатырь", честно скажу, что не ожидала такого результата, это восторг гостей. Супер!!!

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Леночка! Я просто влюблена в Ваше творчество и в этот блок! Он всегда проходит ярко! 
Как наблюдают за своими мужчинами женщины! Какой восторг, гордость и ... УДИВЛЕНИЕ (ведь в игру выходят даже солидные и как казалось неподъемные дядечки). С каким удовольствием дыми им подыгрывают! Это просто СУПЕР!

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки, спасибо большое за добрые слова :Tender:  
Богатыри - один из любимых и самых клёвых игровых блоков в моей программе. 
До сих пор сама ещё не на игралась :Grin:

----------


## Очарование

Леночка!!! Огромное спасибо за твое творение!!! СУПЕР!!!! 
Провела твой игровой блок на свадьбе в прошлую субботу! Я в восторге!!! Минимум затрат и максимум эффекта! То, что надо!!!! Очень универсальная игра для любого праздника и для юбилея, и для выпускного и для корпоратива НА ВСЕ СЛУЧАИ ЖИЗНИ!!!! Я ооооооооооооочень довольна!!!! Буду к тебе заглядывать обязательно!!! Еще раз большущее спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Минимум затрат и максимум эффекта! То, что надо!!!! Очень универсальная игра для любого праздника и для юбилея, и для выпускного и для корпоратива НА ВСЕ СЛУЧАИ ЖИЗНИ!!!!


О Да! Ты права. Везде, всегда и на отлично!!! :Yahoo: 
Даш, спасибо за отзыв!!!! Радостно читать Ваши эмоции и впечатления! :Aga:

----------


## gvs

:Smile3:  Елена, ну вот я наконец-то разобрала фото со свадьбы племянника и теперь могу показать некоторые фотографии с этого классного блока  :Ok:  

[IMG]http://*********su/3695735m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3728502m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3733622m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3731574m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/3724406m.jpg[/IMG]

Богатыри у нас прошли просто СУПЕР  :Victory:  Я нисколько не пожалела, что приобрела их  :Aga:  Спасибо огромное еще раз!

----------


## Уралочка

Богатыри м.м.м..м.м.м..м вкусная вкусняшка. :Tender:   Всё просто и прекрасно. 
Галочка - отрыв по полной! Видны эмоции гостей - это очень важно. Значит - нравится!
Ура,Ура,Ура!!! :Yahoo:  Спасибо за позитивный отчётик!!! :Aga:

----------


## Анюта Солнце

> Богатыри м.м.м..м.м.м..м вкусная вкусняшка.


Да, Леночка- спасибо тебе что посоветовала взять именно этот блок! Все гости остаются в восторге))))  Жаль что не сразу стала использовать в работе, настраивалась наверное на "новое"))) Но осенью решилась - и не пожалела!!!

----------


## gvs

На первой фотографии крайний справа стоит у меня брат, отец жениха  :Grin:  Так вот он обычно говорит так по приколу, когда ему говорят убрать живот: "Я если живот уберу, то вверху большой становлюсь"  :Taunt:  Вот этот момент в блоке его очень приколол  :Grin:  На предпоследнем фото ему выпало сыграть роль Димы Билана  :Taunt:  Тут он вообще в роль вошел, что прыгнул как Билан  :Ok:  А на последнем фото муж их дочери так классно сексуально приглашал маму жениха на танец, облокотившись о стол ди-джея и сооблазняя маму жениха  :Grin:  Ну и мама жениха не отставала в игровых блоках  :Grin:  Однозначно всем моим родственникам и остальным гостям эти блоки очень понравились  :Ok:

----------


## Таняша

Леночка, впервые хочу приобрести материал. Выбор пал на ваших богатырей. Подойдут ли они к новогоднему корпоративу в ресторане? Сколько по времени длится блок?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, впервые хочу приобрести материал. Выбор пал на ваших богатырей. Подойдут ли они к новогоднему корпоративу в ресторане? Сколько по времени длится блок?


Добрый день. по времени - 15-20 минут. Можно использовать везде.... в Вашем случае - выбрать богатыря 2014 года.)))

----------


## bratjhon

:Tender: 
Классная игрушка!!! Проверенная и испытанная 100-500 раз. И сколько бы ни проводили, всегда новые эмоции, зрители просто плачут от радости. 
Абсолютно на любом празднике - БОМБА!!!
_Молодца УРАААлочка!!!_ :Ok:

----------


## ирвит2

В очередной раз СПАСИБО автору! Выручили БОГАТЫРИ! Легко, весело, справится любой

----------


## Уралочка

> Классная игрушка!!! Проверенная и испытанная 100-500 раз. И сколько бы ни проводили, всегда новые эмоции, зрители просто плачут от радости. 
> Абсолютно на любом празднике - БОМБА!!!
> _Молодца УРАААлочка!!!_





> В очередной раз СПАСИБО автору! Выручили БОГАТЫРИ! Легко, весело, справится любой


И Вам,огромное спасибо за отзывы. Никогда не переживаю за богатырей. Идут на отлично на любом мероприятии. :Yahoo:

----------


## Леночка - Аленка

Добрый вечер! хотелось бы приобрести ваш игровой блок! как это сделать? после оплаты ссылку вы высылаете на почтовый ящик или в личку, просто у меня почта маил и яндекс!

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый вечер! хотелось бы приобрести ваш игровой блок! как это сделать? после оплаты ссылку вы высылаете на почтовый ящик или в личку, просто у меня почта маил и яндекс!


Здравствуйте Леночка. Как оплатите,пишите, а когда денежки поступят на счёт, ссылочку на скачивание материала я скину Вам в личном сообщении. С ув. Елена.

----------


## Мальвина13

> Абсолютно на любом празднике - БОМБА!!!


Это точно,у меня сегодня был дебют "Богатырей" .Леночка, огромное моя благодарность тебе за твои весёлые и юморные творения. :Girl Blum2:

----------


## цокотуха

спасибо Елене за богатырей.. очень интересно и всегда весело.. и заодно танцевалочка, и много участников! люблю их очень!

----------


## Ангелин@

"Богатыри" - это просто КЛАД!!! Блок универсален!!! Очень яркий, веселый, эмоциональный...ВСЕГДА проходит на УРА!!! ОБОЖАЮ "Богатырей" - "палочка-выручалочка" в любой компании и на любом торжестве!!!   :Yahoo:  Леночка огромное СПАСИБОоооооооооо за твои ШЕДЕВРЫ!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> "Богатыри" - это просто КЛАД!!! Блок универсален!!! Очень яркий, веселый, эмоциональный...ВСЕГДА проходит на УРА!!! ОБОЖАЮ "Богатырей" - "палочка-выручалочка" в любой компании и на любом торжестве!!!   Леночка огромное СПАСИБОоооооооооо за твои ШЕДЕВРЫ!!!


Спасибо Вам за фото и отзыв!!!!! ЗдОрово!!!! Сама не первый год провожу богатырей - всегда на ура!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

Леночка,в субботу проводила ваших красавцев-богатырей.Прошло всё замечательно.Спасибо вам большое!Планирую в ближайшее время приобрести хулиганов.

----------


## ewa.elik

*Уралочка*, Надо же такое " сОСТРЯПАТЬ", где бы и с кем бы не проводила " БОГАТЫРИ" - ДРАГОЦЕННЫЙ КЛАД!!!!!!!! Елена - кудесница Вы наша, ВИВААААТ , ВИВАААААт, ВИВААААТ!!!!!!! Последняя " ламбада" у меня, с наклонами, с приседаниями, а потом гости все подключаются к общему танцу и ТААААНЦЫ начинаются!!!!!!!!!!! Ну а " Майкл Джексон" - вообще ХОХМА, что только мужики не выпячивают вперед..... :Grin:  СПАСИИИИИБО, Ленчик!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ксюняша

Лена, а на сколько времени рассчитан блок Богатыри и сто включает??? Я хочу купить, пока выбираю, что.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, а на сколько времени рассчитан блок Богатыри и сто включает??? Я хочу купить, пока выбираю, что.


Здравствуйте,Ксюняша. На 10 - 15 минут. с ув. Елена.

----------

Ира Ку (12.12.2016)

----------


## Антонина30

А какая цена?

----------


## Уралочка

> А какая цена?


Ответила в ЛС) с ув. Елена

----------

